# Bacon Dip Mix



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2006)

Bacon Dip Mix  1 cup instant bacon bits½ cup instant minced onion½ cup instant beef bouillon2 tsp garlic Powder1 TBL Paprika Combine all ingredients in a small bowl; blend well.  Store in a cool, dry place anduse within 6 months.Bacon Flavored Dip:  Combine 1 2/3 cup of sour cream and 1/3 cup mayonnaise with 3 Tbl of mix.  Chill at least 4 hours before serving.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 2, 2006)

Great idea!  Love it!!! Thank you!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 2, 2006)

Copying and pasting for DH! Many thanks for sharing this cool bacon dip recipe, Luckytrim


----------

